# [OPEN-BETA] LetterWars



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

thanks again to all the closed beta testers!

It's finally there: the open beta is in the Play Store:

play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.goddchen.android.letterwars










Keep testing, playing and post feedback here 

I'm looking forward to play with you! 

Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.9 Changelog:

directly open game when clicked on notification
play move submitted sound when game field is open and opponent submitted
generate higher resolution thumbnails
fix updating games in local database
fix a typo
make sure that google services are available before enabling GCM
show game field thumbnail in game adapter
add option to hide zero point players on leaderboard
new notification icon
properly update game stats on finished/dead games


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.10 Changelog:

don't allow to select the same color for both players
disable negative points
add color chooser preferences
fix FC when trying to submit an empty move
correctly refresh view when denying a challenge
fixed typo
use player nicknames in notification texts
refactor player cache
fix possible NPE in profile screen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.11

add possibility to directly challenge someone from the leaderboard
add AppBrain AppLift SDK
add a notification if you haven't player for a long time
update help


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.12:

check for player infos before sending challenge
fixed possible NPE
send a challenge from the game screen
add hint to report dialog input
update db structure
add player reporting feature
add AppLift banner support
reduce launch notification interval


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.13:

Ask if unknown word should be submitted for review


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.14:

remove zero point checkbox
drastically optimize performance of online games updating
fix main activity loaders (signup)
properly update leaderboard profile header onResume()
refactor profile screen
improve leaderboard loaders and orientation change handling
enable fast scroll on leaderboard listview
properly initialize loaders in MainActivity
fixes for fragments
don't log unknown words directly since we added the dialog


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.15:

add add-friend feature to leaderboard
bind and restore your account with/from your Google account
optimized friend list UI
added invite screen
friend list screen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.16:

integrate HelpShift support
do not open a game directly from notification since it's still buggy








fix NPE in submit move loader
update player cache more frequently
optimize player cache
new stat: games created today


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.17: 

fix remove ads dialog display
fix possible FC when sending feedback email
fix possible NPE
add an IAP for removing the ads
add helpshift notification
show crash dialog when app crashed last time
add chat feature
optimized drag n drop rearrangement logic
rearrange current word with drag n drop
fix max move icon size calculation
apply color to move fields + auto resize when move row is full
hide field while dragging
add drag n drop
new heyzap sdk


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.18:

add WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE for MMedia SDK
Heyzap SDK 3.4.10
integrate MMedia prestitial video ads
fix more loaders
fix possible FC in HelpShift initialization
more loaders fixed
finally fixed the main screen loading issue? 
properly update device id when binding/restoring account
updated HelpShift SDK and some minor optimizations
correctly update options menu on game screen when chat message is
only handle billing responses when billing is fully set up
also enable HeyZap ads in GameActivity, because it could be resumed via
fix possible FC with billing
fix for devices where billing is not available
display more detailed billing error toasts + fix billing helper
fix IAB helper
properly mark unread chat messages as read when chat dialog is opened
indicate unread chat messages in the game overview screen by a little
hide remove ads options item when already purchased
indicate unread chat messages with a red dot on the actionbar icon7


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v0.18.4

Fix the haven't-see-you-in-a-while notification that tended to pop up way too frequently


----------

